# Websites with FREE E Books



## Big Don (Oct 13, 2011)

Now that I have joined the 21st century and gotten myself a Kindle...
Baen has free ebooks at Webscription.net, sci-fi and fantasy stuff, lots that I like. Where else are there free ebooks? What titles have I missed out on?


----------



## Carol (Oct 14, 2011)

The Gutenberg Project has a classics available for free:
www.gutenberg.org

Amazon has a number of titles that are free or low cost (99 cents)


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 16, 2011)

The short answer is that there is not a lot of high quality free of cost SF and fantasy.  I've looked at free-books.net, but I've been less than impressed with the selection as well as the writing.  If you don't want to shell out for ebooks, you'll have to go through the library.  My local one does participate through an electronic lending consortium so I can borrow ebooks through them (gotta use Windows or Mac however because of the use of DRM).


----------



## JohnEdward (Oct 16, 2011)

Ya, shoulda bought a Nook for free books.  I don't read allot of SF and Fantasy, but since I have had a Nook, I have down loaded dozens of free books. Granted they are not current New York Times Best sellers, but many free ebooks are classic books and well known books.


----------



## Buka (Oct 16, 2011)

I am of the flat earth society. I fight the urge, and my wife's suggestion, to get one of them thar fancy electro book thingies.

You've joined the dark side, you know.


----------



## Carol (Oct 16, 2011)

Buka said:


> I am of the flat earth society. I fight the urge, and my wife's suggestion, to get one of them thar fancy electro book thingies.
> 
> You've joined the dark side, you know.




Ah, but there are advantages too.  The Kindle can also get newspaper subscriptions.  I'll be going to Kindle delivery once my print subscription runs out in December.  No more neighbors stealing my copy, or old copies piling up in the kitchen


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2011)

Buka said:


> I am of the flat earth society. I fight the urge, and my wife's suggestion, to get one of them thar fancy electro book thingies.
> 
> You've joined the dark side, you know.


Come to the dark side, we have cookies.
Besides, I downloaded a book from Amazon in under 40 seconds. I can't walk to my truck in 40 seconds, let alone drive to the nearest bookstore. Do it for the enviroweinies


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 21, 2012)

http://www.freekindlebooks.org/ and http://www.mobileread.com/  both have free books and are well-worth checking out.


----------

